# spec-v or base se-r



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

I have been shopping around for a bit and have delightfully discovered the sentra se-r's. I have quite a few questions as im goin to be very much into modding the car and REALLY dont want to be spending the extra cash on the spec-v if im going to be replacing the spec-v parts with others. I have test driven the base se-r as the dealerships around here are totally sold outa the spec-v's.

How much power is the se-r's 5speed drivetrain rated for? In comparison, how much power is the 6speed drivetrain rated for?

Do the clutches have different specs? (also, is the spec-v's clutch cable or hydraulic)

What are highway cruising RPMs on the trannys and at what speeds?

What EXACTLY is producing the 10 extra ponies in the spec-v engine?

Would a drop spindle fit properly with the LSD in place?

(a bit off topic but...) What guage wiring is going to the rockford fosgate sub?


Thanks folks, would really appreciate your info!! Pretty much all of you know way more than me about this stuff, so go easy on me! 
(also, for some good times try going to www.ricecop.com)


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

WOW.. where to begin. What kind of mods? A 6-speed is nice, but the spec v is heavier than a 5-speed SE-R... the spec has better AutoX suspension. The drivetrain is same loss %age wise from what i hear. 

I have no clue if the clutch is the same.
I'm pretty sure the extra 10 HP come from the ECU (which you could not switch into an SE-R because of the tranny diffrence.)
in 6th gear at 60 mph i think the spec is at about 2k. Driving to work through rush hour traffic i'm rarely above 2k, which is noce for gas milage.
as for the Sub wiring, you might have to ask that in the Audio fourm, not sure i've ever seen a post on that.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

mods like forced induction and exhaust. Which should take the 2.5L to about 220hp reasonably. Anyone know if the tranny would turn into a soup of little metal bits before that point? I know of some cars that dont handle any extra power very well, is this the case with the se-r-v setup? I understand the engine has soft valve springs and such but im more concerned with the drivetrain.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Yea, the internals are suspect to say the least. THe drivetrain can suposedly hold 255hp to the wheels... Not sure how true that is. There have been dyno sheets appearing on the A51 supercharger showing a little under 200 to the wheels... its still running and intact. Thats with 6lbs pullies. 

I would definatly focus on the fact that as of now there are NO internal perfomance parts out for this motor. New springs (valve springs) are a must in my mind for a high hp turbo. When i said that 255 whp is the most it can hold, that might be the motor not the drive train. I guess they have all exploded after that. There are rumors galore about Nismo blowing up a dozen or so QR25 in japan testing turbos... key word _rumors_. only time will tell. the engines have potential. the diffrence (in the SE-R and Spec V) is the tranny and the weight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

Okey dokey, I have a reg SER

At 65mph your RPM is around 3000, at least mine is.

I don't know if its with all SERs, but the shift from 2nd to 3rd is awkward if you do it too fast.

As for Dyno testing, the Spec V has a little more power on the wheels as opposed to the standard SER.

The suspension is tighter on the Spec V, but if you're not AutoX, then the suspension on the SER is fine. I took a turn at around 80 MPH it was really tight, but I've heard people have a tendancy to oversteer, I think... I dunno.

As for the 6th gear, I'm guessing it'll save you gas, but I get 240 before seeing that gas light and still have gas to drive. Not bad... but I wish it were higher...

The spec V has the LSD which is, well this is what I hear, a good traction/turning suspension unit thing. Something about the tires spinning at different speeds to accomodate a turn.

And I don't think the SER is sold in Japan... I think it was engineered in America because some Japanese people told me they've never heard about a new SER in Japan...


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Yes, yes, and yes.

Yes the SE-R spec V dynos slightly higher than the SE-R.

Yes the Spec V has the LSD (i forgot about that)

Yes there is no such car in japan.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks for the info!

Sure wish the aftermarket was developing behind these vehicles.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

Welcome.

The SER is a totally new car that isn't even in Japan. So the aftermarket will be pretty slow until there's a major hype with the new SERs.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

I still dont understand why there is no hype about the se-r. The protege and civic si have commercials on tv every few minutes. Not to mention the WRX. I've never seen anything but an ad in C&D about the SE-R. But it is kind of cool in a way too. Like when the origional SE-R came out. Its cool to have a car that not many other people have. Heck nobody even knows what my car is. I think thats cool. One moron at my school thought I had the car imported from japan. w/o the right hand drive.

Anyways, before the 02 SE-R's came out, i read somewhere ( I think it was sport compact car) that the tranny in the spec v was the same or similar to the one in the 6 speed maxima. The maxima has like 255hp. And probably weighs like 900 lbs more. So if it is the same or even similar you would think it would be able to handle quite a bit more than the stock 175. The sentra is pretty small and weak compared to the maxima


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

yeah talking about unknown cars, im the proud owner of a 92' galant. The beauty is that im in canada right now, where they dont really sell em. nobody knows what it is  of course nobody really knows what an se-r is either  

anyone know what the story is behind the 5 speed manual?


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

VR 4???


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

im not so fortunate to have the ultimate sleeper


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

thats to bad. They are cool as hell, but they seem to have a lot of problems though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

I dunno. The SER has had some advertisement in the magazines, but as far as TV commercials, the SER is unknown. The Altima is getting all the hype due to the high ratings. The SER also has had some problems showing people the Horsepower.

Nissan said the SER spec V was supposed to be 180HP, but soon that went down to 175HP. The magazines went ballistic when they dyno'd the car. The BHP on the wheels were around 140HP and slightly more torq than HP. The magazines then tore it up saying the SER's projected HP was a scam. Of course if you dyno any car, through the wheels, you'll see a big loss in HP.

I don't know if the magazines didn't know that the factories factor the HP through the drivetrain... but they hit the SER pretty hard. But the car magazines and testers loved the Altima. So Nissan focused on selling the Altima, because its good business and they have powerful references.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

*Spec V*

Ok first of all, I love the SPEC-V. And I don't know how many cars you all have driven, but I have done my share of racing. If you all will notice, the low revving rate the spec-v has. With that you really gotta look at things differently. What does nissan want to get into, but can't because it doesn't have a car that can handle the pressure? Answer: RALLY CAR DRIVING. When Import tuner got together with Street Concepts in LA with Nissan, they didn't put a little wimpy turbocharger on it. They threw on a massive Super. What other car is around for sale that does rally? WRX? what does it have on it? Super? I think my point is made. When they come out with a production supercharger for the spec-v it will be one of the baddest 4cylinder cars out there. As far as stock horsepower it claims 175. it gets 162whp. As we speak JWT is playing around with ideas about what to do to the Spec-v and nothing but fun will come out of it.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

it seems like everyone is saying that the QR25 cant handle much boost. with stock internals anyway. I think it was something like 240 something.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Spec V*



KID99 said:


> *Ok first of all, I love the SPEC-V. And I don't know how many cars you all have driven, but I have done my share of racing. If you all will notice, the low revving rate the spec-v has. With that you really gotta look at things differently. What does nissan want to get into, but can't because it doesn't have a car that can handle the pressure? Answer: RALLY CAR DRIVING. When Import tuner got together with Street Concepts in LA with Nissan, they didn't put a little wimpy turbocharger on it. They threw on a massive Super. What other car is around for sale that does rally? WRX? what does it have on it? Super? I think my point is made. When they come out with a production supercharger for the spec-v it will be one of the baddest 4cylinder cars out there. As far as stock horsepower it claims 175. it gets 162whp. As we speak JWT is playing around with ideas about what to do to the Spec-v and nothing but fun will come out of it. *


good try, but the WRX is turbo. Also a stock spec v puts 145hp to the wheels, maybe 150 on a good day. Also until they build up internas JWT has posed sevral articles siting the lack of boost, sayin that at BEST it could get 245whp out of the Spec V. Don't get me wrong i love my car, it will nver be a 1/4 mile drag car, take it to the autoX and tear up all the other guys.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Article, by some 16 year old kid who want to be heard.

http://www.yardgnome.org/ser/rant.htm


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

for some reason nissan has never really made large ad campaigns on these cars (SE-R & spec V) the altima gets alot maxima gets a lot trucks ect. but they never really have mentioned the SE-R - V at all. they seam to let these two cars go by word of mouth for the most part


----------



## Mikey (Sep 10, 2003)

Nismo should be done toying around with the altimas and trucks it's october now...


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Murph said:


> *
> How much power is the se-r's 5speed drivetrain rated for? In comparison, how much power is the 6speed drivetrain rated for?
> 
> Do the clutches have different specs? (also, is the spec-v's clutch cable or hydraulic)
> ...


1. 255whp
2. Different...if you think about it you knew this one already...
3. Spec V at 80mph in sixth gear your at 3,000rpms
4. ECU/different intake air box
5. WTF??? 
6. And I read someone say gas mileage per tank... I drive mostly city but urban streets and highway as well.
I have a 02 spec V and I get 315-330 miles per tank...


----------

